# Ripariums - New Trend?



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Ripariums? It said to be similar to Paludarium but more balanced by plants growing on top of water instead of terrestrial setup with small aquatic portion.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Not part of DFWAPC, but I am a ripariumist! 

I have had two riparium so far, want more but cannot find enough space!

If you would like to read up more on ripariums, check out The Planted Fish Bowl (Wordpress blog), Hydrophyte's Blog, Riparium Supply and Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts Forum. All of them have some very good articles, pictures and such about ripariums.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

APC member *FiftyFiveG* (same SN on DFWFishbox) has a nice riparium. He also has beautiful planted tanks (EI), an awesome saltwater tank (display quality), and builds some very nice furniture-grade stands. He's located near the Garland/Richardson border...

Jim


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Robert,

Yeah, Ripariums are pretty cool stuff. I don't think they're actually a new idea, but Devin (Hydrophyte) has brought the concept to the aquarium hobby with great success. If you've got any questions about them or are looking for materials, I'd go to him.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm thinking this might be what I do in my 240g tank instead of rebuilding the bog. The bog was cool, but never quite what I envisioned and had lots of issues despite rebuilding it 5 times.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I have been thinking about trying a rip setup for a while. I might try it now that you guys mentioned about it.  I think it's not that new, people have been keeping ripariums for a while..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm highly thinking about trying it too. Looking at the supplies, I see a dip and pour with holes drilled in it would work. Some people have created floating islands, does anyone have any ideas of a foam that could be used that would be safe and not tacky looking(white Styrofoam)?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

There is a bouyant foam product made specifically for this: http://www.floatingislandes.com/


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Michael for that information. I've messaged the company to see about getting some of that foam to use in my fish tanks. I'll curious to see what solution they come back with.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Michael said:


> There is a bouyant foam product made specifically for this: http://www.floatingislandes.com/


Michael,

Would you imagine that something along this line would be suitable for a bog filter such as that you have installed at your home?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> Michael,
> 
> Would you imagine that something along this line would be suitable for a bog filter such as that you have installed at your home?


Absolutely! This is the intended use of the product, and there are many successful installations for large scale water treatment. I've been hoping I could persuade a client to use it on an pond, but no takers yet.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael said:


> Absolutely! This is the intended use of the product, and there are many successful installations for large scale water treatment. I've been hoping I could persuade a client to use it on an pond, but no takers yet.


Michael! Don't encourage him! He's just begun bonsai. We now have about 8 or 9 "projects" on the back porch!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

All part of my fiendish plan!


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

Not sure what kind of *arium you would call it, but Fish Gallery has a really nice one right when you walk in the door, a 180 or maybe 240 I think.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that is a traquarium I think. but yes mike I know which one mark is talking about.... robert I've seen a few riparium builds on plantedtank.net, I think hoppy did one a few months ago. he is on here(apc) as hoppycalif something like that..


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Markw78 said:


> Not sure what kind of *arium you would call it, but Fish Gallery has a really nice one right when you walk in the door, a 180 or maybe 240 I think.


I would call that one a vivarium.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Is a vivarium same as paludarium?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a difference, but I get confused between the two.


----------

